# Soft Stream - Knitted lace cowl



## leilalieva (Apr 21, 2014)

This is a free knitting lace pattern for a cowl. The lace is slightly more advanced, as number of stitches is different on right side and wrong side rows. As usual, feel free to contact me if you have any questions. http://silkandwool.eu/2013/08/20/soft-stream-lace-cowl/


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful cowl......thank you


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

leilalieva said:


> This is a free knitting lace pattern for a cowl. The lace is slightly more advanced, as number of stitches is different on right side and wrong side rows. As usual, feel free to contact me if you have any questions. http://silkandwool.eu/2013/08/20/soft-stream-lace-cowl/


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

leilalieva said:


> This is a free knitting lace pattern for a cowl. The lace is slightly more advanced, as number of stitches is different on right side and wrong side rows. As usual, feel free to contact me if you have any questions. http://silkandwool.eu/2013/08/20/soft-stream-lace-cowl/


That is so generous of you....It is so beautiful. Thank you so much.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Gorgeous cowl, thank you for your generosity in providing the pattern.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

That is beautiful, many many thanks, going to try that!!!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Wonderful, Thank you on my list of must make :thumbup:


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Lovely cowl, thanks.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very pretty and so nice of you


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Love your cowl. Thanks for sharing the pattern with us.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is lovelyxx


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks lovely in both colours..Your work is beautiful.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

very pretty thank you


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's beautiful. Thank you!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Soooo pretty!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

That's beautiful, already downloaded the pattern


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your generosity, the pattern is lovely and I have yarns that I can use for this cowl.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

A beautiful cowl, thank you for the link.


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

This is lovely Leyla. Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful!
I've never made lace, but your great helpful suggestions and advice make me think I can DO IT. Besides it's a most lovely pattern.
Thanks you.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

This is beautiful. I just finished my first lace project and have been wanting to do cowls for quite awhile - looks as if you have provided me with a lovely project - wish I'd seen it before we went up the the WEBS sale Saturday!

Thank you so much for this beautiful pattern.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely pattern thank you


----------



## leilalieva (Apr 21, 2014)

franniep said:


> Beautiful!
> I've never made lace, but your great helpful suggestions and advice make me think I can DO IT. Besides it's a most lovely pattern.
> Thanks you.


Frannie, of course you can do it! I also help everyone who asks me a question about my pattern. You can contact me either here or via ravelry, comments on my blog or e-mail - those a probably a bit faster.


----------



## leilalieva (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words!


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Lovely pattern; can't wait to start it!

Donna K


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful and elegant design


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow! Just what I have been looking for!! You are so very generous to share with us, thank you very much!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So lovely! Thank you!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very beautiful. Love your delicate yarn choices. Colors and texture are gorgeous.


----------



## leilalieva (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I love it - thank you


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

this is lovely


----------

